# morse 4 collet removal



## wallace (8 May 2017)

Hi all, I have a new old piece of machinery, its a wadkin recessing machine. The tools have a morse 4 taper or have an adapter bushing which is morse 4. The machine has come with chuck fitted adapted by a bushing which has been in there for a gazillion years. I cant seem to find wedges that will fit. Any advice chaps.


----------



## -Matt- (8 May 2017)

Take a picture is your first job 

Might have a sliding release sleeve (lifting up the sleeve moves ball bearings to release or lock)

Or failing that and you know it needs a drift, make one!


----------



## Retired (6 Jun 2017)

Hi,

http://www.daltonswadkin.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Wadkin-LQ-Router-Manual.pdf

Is there a grub screw securing it?

Kind regards, Col.


----------

